
The Melting Artic: Witnessing Climate Change History - uptown
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2020-arctic-sea-ice-crossing/
======
nezgar
Made me click just to see if Bloomberg spelled "Arctic" incorrectly. :)

~~~
uptown
They did: <title>The Melting Artic: Witnessing Climate Change History</title>

Submitted title came from my submission bookmarklet.

